# signs of aspirating water, please



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

So my silly budgie Bobby dived head-first into his bath tub bowl! He isn't injured but he was blowing a few water bubbles out of his cere when he emerged. I wiped the water away quickly and it didn't look like he inhaled any but I know this puts him at risk of liquid in his lungs... he was sneezing a bit afterwards but hasn't been doing so since.

It's been a couple of a days and he's acting his normal self but what signs should I look out for? Laboured breathing, weakness, avoiding food etc? 

Thank you!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,
Hopefully he did not inhale much and whatever he did he was able to discharge by his sneezing. The risk with aspirating anything is that aspiration pneumonia would develop. By the time you would see symptoms that you have listed the infection would have already set in, in addition you might see substantial tail bobbing, coughing and nasal discharge and a fluffed up lethargic bird. If you think that your bird seems the least bit off from his normal behavior a trip to an avian vet would be the best thing you can do for him.


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you. He has a very strong personality so I will be able to notice any change for sure.

Any thoughts on a time-line for symptoms? Such as, if he's still fine in a month or so I can stop worrying or is it something that could develop over longer?


----------

